# Creatine Hydrochloride ?



## guice (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm trying to understand this version of creatine. I'm not any science major by any means, so a lot of stuff on the Google searches were over my heald. 

After looking around, I did find somebody knowing about it: Creatine Hydrochloride - Page 3 - Lean Bulk Forums


> Attaching HCl to form a hydrochloride is a common way to make a pharmaceutical substance water- and acid-soluble. This allows what ever you are attaching HCl to to be more quickly absorbed through the gastrointestinal tract. (within 10-25 min)
> 
> Essentially it abosorbs faster and more efficiently into your muscles. Making creatine hydrochloride a more effective form of creatine. For this reason you don't have to take as large of a dose, because less is left unabsorbed.



Says it would be more efficient than mono.

The GNC Product: GNC - GNC Pro Performanceï¿½ Amplified Creatine 189â???¢

Yahoo Answers Any Difference in Creatine monohydrate and creatine hydrochloride? - Yahoo! Answers :


> Creatine hydrochloride has a better effect than creatine monohydrate, at a smaller dose. 1/2 of the creatine monohydrate your body takes in is taken out of your body when you go to the bathroom. All of the creatine hydrochloride is absorbed in your muscles, and is never wasted. Only one half of the creatine monohydrate is used.




I'm curious if there are is any more information on it? 
I found the page on this site for CEE: Creatine Ethyl Ester HCL (CEE) - Supplement Review
But I couldn't find anything on this specific type of creatine.

I do understand that many use mono and are happy with it. I just ran across this (and have been using it for a few weeks) and haven't seen any issues. But I am new to the whole creatine thing; I'm not a good judge for supplements at this time. I'm trying to get more information about this, aside from the above links and the internal flier that came with the product.

Thanks.


----------



## Mark Faulkner (Aug 24, 2010)

*C-HCl*

Hi Guice,

Quick reply because I'm heading to a dinner meeting, but if you post a list of questions about Creatine Hydrochloride (and maybe copy to my regular email since I'm not often on these sites), I'll be happy to reply.  I have quite a bit of experience with C-HCl as an inventor, manufacturer, and patent-holder of it.

Best,

Mark Faulkner
markf at vireosystems.com


----------



## Mark Faulkner (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh, and if I get your questions in my other email, I'll still post my responses in this forum, too (or you can)...just so others can see the replies.

Best,

MCF


----------

